
Airlines inching closer to dynamic pricing - alex_young
http://www.travelweekly.com/Travel-News/Airline-News/Airlines-inching-closer-to-dynamic-pricing
======
opportune
Sounds like a way for airlines to engage in illegal/unethical behavior (price
fixing, collusion, etc.) behind the thin veil of "algorithms." At least third-
party referral websites have already done this using cookies, though I guess
airlines doing it is the next logical step.

I'll simply have my nephew buy my tickets (for a $5 tip) if they price gouge
based on third-party lookup of my personal information.

Airlines will make money from this in the short term, and poorer relatives
will too I guess. But I think in the end it's the lawyers that will profit the
most. It's a class-action lawsuit just waiting to happen

~~~
nikanj
I think they will gouge your nephew more, if he has less money. Offering
better benefits and lower prices to frequent customers is widespread across
every industry, and airlines want to get in on that too.

It’s the opposite model of traditional enterprise sales, where prices go up
when the customer has more money.

~~~
opportune
Depends on the implementation. I have no loyalty to any particular airline and
someone referencing a third party database containing my
address/ZIP/employment history could reasonably deduce that I have disposable
income - I could see myself either getting gouged as a result or getting a
lower price in an attempt to secure a loyal customer.

An interesting side-effect I just thought of could be that business commuters'
flight prices may _increase_ , and business travelers may even _prefer_ that.
I have a consultant friend that is allowed to use personal cards for work-
related expenses so he would enjoy the increased cash-back and miles. What a
world of perverse incentives

~~~
nikanj
Seats in the lowest class economy earn miles at -50%, sometimes even -75%.
Seats in business class earn them at 300%.

Yup, if you spend more of your employer's money, you earn a nicer vacation for
yourself.

~~~
jk2323
0% has become common (think Lufthanasa, Air India or Singapore Airlines)

Tip for the pro: Change your airline. I can recommend Aeroflot and Turkish
Airlines.

~~~
dzhiurgis
> Aeroflot

I'd rather take a train to gulag than use anything Russia-related.

They keep appearing as cheapest carriers in comparison sites for departures
from small Eastern European capitols. Whoever took em before are horrified and
never do them again.

~~~
jk2323
> Whoeve

Not me. I am an Aeroflot Gold Elite status holder. They have one of the most
modern fleets and customer service is pretty good in my opinion. Also the
stock does well the last time I checked.

Cheapest carrier?

\- They have a good hub solution via Moscow

\- I assume they have cheap oil

\- I assume they don't have to pay fees to fly over Russia (a pretty big
country the last time I checked)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/countries-charge-foreign-
airl...](http://www.businessinsider.com/countries-charge-foreign-airlines-to-
fly-through-airspace-travel-planes-international-flight-2017-9)

------
anilshanbhag
This looks like pure speculation and borderline false.

What is happening: Many airlines are moving toward a better pricing system. If
you look at United's recent quarterly earnings call, they talk about how their
previous system (age old system) constantly under-forecasts demand leading to
lower pricing for tickets. Their new system is said to do a better job leading
to better prices realized.

There is no way to dynamically price as shown in the article as a large
fraction of the tickets are purchased through third party sites. Except maybe
Southwest (which requires people to book through their site), I don't know how
any airline can accomplish this. Also, if you show a higher than normal price
to a repeating customer - they he will either switch to browsing in incognito
or take his business else where.

~~~
quickben
"under forecast"

They just wanted to oversell more.

It's not like with the new system they'll want to oversell less.

~~~
nikanj
They’re trying to maximize revenue R, which is seat price P times seats filled
S. S goes down when P goes up, but the linkage is very complex.

Some people take flights to wherever if it’s cheap enough, some fly a given
route on given days, no matter the cost. Some will tolerate layovers and
transfers for some cost, but that cost needs to be high enough.

Forecasting these components lets you increase total revenue without
overselling.

------
pavel_lishin
I look forward to gray-hat software that allows you to posture as someone
who's very price sensitive, and thereby allows you to purchase tickets fairly
cheaply.

~~~
jtbayly
I would expect that if you did that you must actually _be_ price sensitive.
It’s an odd sort of recursive problem.

~~~
viraptor
Could go either way. Some people will pay lots to save just a few cents more.
Kind of like spending time and money to drive further to a petrol station that
has slightly lower prices. Or paying lots to your accountant to save roughly
the same amount in taxes.

------
bsmithers
I find it odd that they refer to this as dynamic pricing. I know someone in
this industry and they've been doing 'dynamic pricing' for decades -
specifically pricing for expected and actual demand.

I suspect they've deliberately avoided the more contentious-sounding
'personalised pricing'.

~~~
gshulegaard
I'm pretty sure both of those labels are avoiding calling it what Economists
refer to it as: Price Discrimination.

~~~
sokoloff
Price Discrimination, done well, can be beneficial for market participants on
both the buy and sell side.

Businessperson who needs to go somewhere to close a deal? Flight on a very
specific day/time on short notice might be worth $5K+ to the company.

Grandma coming to visit the grandkids on "oh, anytime in March or April" might
only be able to allocate $300 to the flight.

Businessperson gets to fly where/when they need to go for only $3K. Grandma
gets to see the grandkids on a $250 ticket with a lot of restrictions that
don't bother her. If everyone had to pay $1.5K for the tickets, it's possible
that the airline wouldn't sell enough seats to fly the route at all.

~~~
gshulegaard
Price Discrimination is inherently beneficial to producers since it maximizes
producer surplus.

In theory, Perfect Price Discrimination is also beneficial to sub-equilibrium
market consumers since they can access goods at prices they can afford. But at
the same time it is proportionally harmful to consumers above equilibrium as
they start paying more for goods that unaltered equilibrium would have
ordinarily priced lower (decreasing their surplus). It's unclear that given
the opportunity firms would perfectly price discriminate below market
equilibrium at all since it's unclear if the incentive structure would make it
beneficial to do so.

And as a whole, to the best of my rudimentary knowledge, it's unclear as to
whether or not Perfect Price Discrimination, with the reduction in consumer
surplus as a result, would be beneficial to the economy as a whole. A
simplistic conservative view would be that Price Discrimination prices goods
based on what you can "afford" and therefore lowers prices. An equally
simplistic liberal view would be that it's companies taking money from
consumers. Neither of which are complete pictures...but factually Price
Discrimination is a firm strategy that is a result of non-competitive markets.
Generally speaking, non-competitive firm strategies disproportionately favor
the firm over consumers.

~~~
sokoloff
Would you agree that the domestic airline industry is reasonably competitive
on the whole? Sure, there are limited gates and slots at some airports, and
not every Smalltown USA is served by multiple carriers, but if I wanted to
start an airline this year, I could. (I don't, because I'd rather have
money... ;) )

~~~
gshulegaard
The domestic airline industry is one of the most flaunted examples of a non-
competitive, stagnate industry. High barriers to entry, heavy regulations,
limited supply chains are all factors that limit competition. It's problems
are frequently written about:

* [https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21721201-americans-ar...](https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21721201-americans-are-treated-abysmally-their-airlines-they-should-look-europe-lessons-lack)

* [http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-airlines-invest-in-for...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-airlines-invest-in-foreign-carriers-20180227-story.html)

* [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-26/american-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-26/american-air-qantas-renew-push-for-trans-pacific-joint-venture)

* [https://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2018/01/stretched-b...](https://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2018/01/stretched-budgets)

* [https://www.mckinsey.com/industries/travel-transport-and-log...](https://www.mckinsey.com/industries/travel-transport-and-logistics/our-insights/the-economics-underlying-airline-competition)

Competition isn't a binary thing where either a market is competitive or it
isn't, but rather a gradient scale. The airline industry is one of the least
competitive industries, especially in the US (my frame of reference), even if
it isn't completely without competition.

~~~
sokoloff
Thanks for the links. I read through them and agree that competition isn't a
binary thing. Those articles read to me more like "the airline business is a
shitty business to be in because it's too competitive" rather than "the
airline business is a great business to own because it's not very competitive"

This quote seemed to summarize my point of view overall:

> Airlines in North America posted a profit of $22.40 per passenger last year;
> in Europe the figure was $7.84.

$22.40 per pax looks to be about a 6% margin (avg US domestic RT fare of $354
in 2017). 6% is not quite the bloody competition of grocers (sub 2%), but it's
a pretty damned slim profit margin for such a capital and labor intensive
business and not anyplace I'd want to put my investment (of time or money) to
seek profit.

It wouldn't surprise me if the European carriers had a similar profit margin
on their lower priced tickets. I couldn't readily conjure up an estimate of
average RT intra-Europe airfares on Google.

------
mbertschler
Booking flights already has such a horrible user experience, because the
princing often seems totally random, and this will just make it worse. Hell
no.

~~~
ScoutOrgo
I would disagree. I track on google flights 3+ months before I want to go and
feel that I get a reasonable price every time. 3 months in advanced obviously
doesn't work for everyone, but using google flights (or any other tracking
site) to track will definitely help you get tickets at the right time.

~~~
opportune
Yep, google flights is especially useful because it makes it easy to observe
the effects of arriving/departing a few days before or after you planned to.
Another commenter in this thread mentioned that certain booking patterns (e.g.
booking popular business routes over weekdays) result in higher prices and
this is a great way to circumvent that.

Google flights isn't perfect though. You still need to check a more old-school
aggregator (I prefer skyscanner) first before pulling the trigger, and of
course Southwest as they aren't on any aggregators that I know of.

Checking out skiplagged is a good idea too because it shows you the
hypothetical prices of booking legs of a trip a-la-carte rather than as a full
ticket. This has the added risk of leaving you SoL if a connecting flight gets
delayed/cancelled, causing you to miss a later flight on the same journey but
different ticket. If you're careful to not book flights when you know there
might be weather or time concerns, though, it can save you some money. For
example, I wouldn't be concerned about flying a leg on ORD-LAX during the
summer time with a 4 hour layover because that's unlikely to get
cancelled/delayed, and if it is, you could get rerouted quickly. Airlines hate
that this website exists which is at least adequate evidence that it can save
you good money.

------
Spooky23
Meanwhile, Southwest offers predictable and transparent pricing, and actually
makes money.

I always got the sense that airlines spend more dollars to get pennies.

~~~
tensor_rank_0
isn't the airline industry at a net loss since its inception? I know that is a
common belief.

~~~
sokoloff
_The worst sort of business is one that grows rapidly, requires significant
capital to engender the growth, and then earns little or no money. Think
airlines. Here a durable competitive advantage has proven elusive ever since
the days of the Wright Brothers. Indeed, if a farsighted capitalist had been
present at Kitty Hawk, he would have done his successors a huge favor by
shooting Orville down._

\-- Warren Buffett, in the 2007 Berkshire Hathaway shareholder letter

This article (from which I extracted that quote) suggests the industry has
been profitable since 2010. Low oil prices haven't prevailed for that entire
time, so it's not _just_ that.

[https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/03/05/7-ways-warren-
buff...](https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/03/05/7-ways-warren-buffett-
blasted-the-airline-industry.aspx)

~~~
Spooky23
Airlines are just another common carrier or utility... they were profitable
until the GOP deregulated it.

The technology itself doesn't provide competitive advantage, and the local
monopoly aspect of the transportation system in the regulated days allowed for
sustainable competition. The change you've seen in recent years is another
sort of government intervention -- cheap capital has driven consolidation. So
instead of an FAA commission allocating gates and routes, companies are buying
up the competition.

~~~
helper
They were profitable because the CAB asked airlines how much it cost to run
their business and then worked backward from whatever they said to arrive at
the fixed fares for routes. While this is great if you want to build an
airline with a giant internal bureaucracy, its not great for people who just
want to get from point A to point B.

The members of the CAB were all political appointments and generally did not
act for good of the consumer. When Louis Hector was appointed to CAB he
insisted that air service be instated to his parent's home town of Carinda,
Iowa (as a joke). No one on the commission had any objections.

Incidentally, if you are looking for a good read on the history of the US
airline industry from the early days of flying mail routes until the mid 90s
the book 'Hard Landings' by Thomas Petzinger is really great.

------
0x7f800000
I, for one, look forward to a ten-fold increase in ticket price when the
airlines know my grandmother has just died and I need to fly to the funeral.
Rah rah Capitalism!

------
mrep
So basic price discrimination [0]?

I thought everyone has been doing this since the early 2000's seeing at is so
easy to track people online?

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_discrimination](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_discrimination)

~~~
imglorp
Amazon for sure displays different prices to different people. They'd be
foolish not to, considering they know so much about you and your shopping
habits.

[https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=119399&page=1](https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=119399&page=1)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Amazon is one of the few companies that has gone on the record and said they
do not do this (as a naive 1st-order price discrimination where two people
viewing the same item with the same ASIN from the same vendor see two
different prices).

(I’m looking for the source link. It was in a different discussion here on HN
about price discrimination.)

------
trendia
Will this make travel agents valuable again? They would essentially have an
arbitrage position by buying bulk tickets early and selling them to customers
at a discount compared to the airline price. The airlines win because it
reduces risk/uncertainty for them, while the customers win because they pay a
lower price. (Unfortunately, the travel agents also soak up nearly all the
risk, exposing them to large losses in the event that all travel goes down.
All it would take is one event like 9/11 to depress tickets sales and bankrupt
the agency.)

> Experts say such technology (dynamic pricing) is most likely to be used to
> offer discounts to customers with loyalty status and to generate bundled
> fare offerings that fit the customer's profile.

They don't need AI to do that--the airlines could do this already if you log
in to their site. But they don't change pricing based on loyalty; instead,
they often give "perks" that are not very valuable. And because of the
inflation in airline miles, it is harder and harder to get those perks in the
first place -- to get a sky lounge membership through Delta requires 47,000
miles, or the equivalent of 10 roundtrip flights from LA to NYC. So, it seems
disingenuous to claim that airlines will give preferential treatment to loyal
customers. If anything, it would do the opposite: customers who are loyal (and
trying to get the next "perk") are more willing to pay a higher price, not
less willing!

~~~
nsnick
Airline tickets are nontransferable. You can't buy bulk tickets, and you can't
resell them.

~~~
Johnny555
It's true that _I_ can't buy bulk tickets and resell them, some businesses
can:

[https://wikitravel.org/en/Airline_consolidators](https://wikitravel.org/en/Airline_consolidators)

I don't know how viable that business is today with the plethora of online
booking websites, but I've gotten some good deals from consolidators in the
past on international trips.

------
3dGrabber
This video does a good job explaining how airline pricing works nowadays:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3qfeoqErtY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3qfeoqErtY)
Basically, from the info they get, (destination, departure date, return date,
etc.) they try to guess what kind of traveler the customer is and price the
ticket accordingly. E.g. if there is no weekend between departure and return,
they think that you must be a business traveler so the ticket is more
expensive.

~~~
roscoebeezie
Yeah as a person who works heavily in the airline ticket pricing world, that’s
not how it works.

~~~
dawnerd
I fly fairly frequently and cal tell that’s not always how it works too. I
don’t work in airlines but I wager it mainly has to do with demand and filling
seats, much like hotels.

------
landryraccoon
I’m curious about all the people in this thread that think that they can evade
discriminatory pricing by using proxies or buying tickets anonymously. Do they
not know how airlines work? They can’t sell you a ticket without your identity
and your identity has to match the name on the ticket. You can’t get into the
gate without a passport / government ID that matches the ticket. How do you
plan to evade discriminatory pricing?

~~~
seppel
The airline has to first name a price before I enter my credit card number.

~~~
landryraccoon
Sure, but airline could show anonymous browsers the maximum price for any
tickets, and only display discounts for customers known to be price sensitive.

~~~
mirimir
Yes, they could. Or maybe the opposite. So you check simultaneously from two
machines. One where you're identified, and the other where you're anonymous.

------
stevedomin
A lot of interesting things are happening in the travel distribution space.
Airlines have discovered retailing and the way we buy tickets will change a
lot over the next couple of years.

I would say that true dynamic pricing is probably not for tomorrow, especially
for business travellers. Most of business flights are booked via GDSs and
integrating these new capabilities is going to take a while.

------
kj65557
It's really hard to imagine this will be good for anyone except airlines.

------
Yetanfou
This has already been done, amongst others by Orbitz which showed higher
prices to those searching with an Apple product [1] with the justification
that "...Mac customers book the pricier hotel rooms anyway...". Well, that is
one way of looking at it, users of Apple products are most likely less price-
conscious than average. It does however inevitably lead to a new war of
attrition between the pricing algorithms on one side and the countermeasures
on the other. Those who believe dynamic pricing will only be used to lower
prices through incentives are in for a meeting with reality when the likes of
Orbitz flex their pricing algorithms by charging higher rates to those using
flagship mobiles, those ordering from up-market hotels, etc.

[1] [http://business.time.com/2012/06/26/orbitz-shows-higher-
pric...](http://business.time.com/2012/06/26/orbitz-shows-higher-prices-to-
mac-users/)

~~~
dannyw
I don't think Orbitz _quoted_ higher prices; they just surfaced higher priced
hotel rooms anyway.

I am not a fan of price discrimination, but this is not far from Amazon
recommending people who have purchased official Lightning cables, more
official Apple products, while recommending people who purchase amazon basics
cables more amazon basics cables.

------
thriftwy
I think it was much of a things 15 years ago. Same was dynamic pricing on
Amazon (flushing caches would lead to 30% off).

These days, less of a thing I imagine. People would use things like skyscanner
more, up to the point of not going to airlines' websites, ever. I don't think
they want that.

------
eveningcoffee
This is a very good example why you should not let anybody to identify you.

For example if you have purchased a ticket for the price X then it is a clear
identification that you are more likely to pay the same amount.

The more information you are leaking about yourself, the more unfair
everything is going to be for you.

~~~
mirimir
Right. It's good to compare multiple searches.

------
trophycase
Just another great example of how big data and AI are making the world a
better place! I can't wait until they find out roughly how much money I have
and charging me accordingly!

Why should rich people pay the same to fly as poor people? Rich people are
soooooo much more stylish when they fly.

~~~
kylecordes
Yes, the whole thing seems transparently dystopic.

Set aside the notion of "rich". Perhaps in a few decades it will be impossible
to ever "get ahead" because with each dollar you earn, cumulatively all of
your vendors will find a way to charge you another $0.99.

~~~
paulddraper
Until one vendor figures out they can take the market by charging only $0.98
for each dollar.

~~~
pavel_lishin
By this line of reasoning, every single thing for sale today is at its minimum
price.

~~~
allthenews
No. Every single thing (excluding occasional inelasticities) is at equilibrium
between upward pressure on price (vendor objective) and downward pressure on
price (consumer objective).

~~~
pavel_lishin
My cow is perfectly spherical.

~~~
allthenews
All models are wrong, but some models are useful.

------
paulddraper
Orbitz and others have already differentiated on user agent, right?

IDK if this will make a huge difference for airlines to do. Most folks shop
travel sites, where (1) they have to report a consistent price, at least to
the agency (2) airlines are side by side compared with their competitors.

------
timcederman
What's interesting is Uber does this exactly already. They charge what they
think each person "is willing to pay", and then pay the driver standard fees
per mile.

~~~
nikofeyn
yea, and i hate it there too. we’re quickly turning society into a numbers
game, making a very low percentage of us rich.

~~~
rayiner
Except that someone is getting an Uber ride for cheaper than they otherwise
would, at the expense of the person who can better afford to pay more.

~~~
gaius
_at the expense of the person who can better afford to pay more_

But this is a silly argument... if you or I had worked hard for a promotion or
a raise only to be no better off because companies try to gouge us, why would
we want to play that game? Enriching Uber’s shareholders is not an act of
charity.

~~~
rayiner
I mean, you can say the same thing for progressive taxes. The point is that
"gouging" implies something somehow unethical, while price discrimination is
at best morally ambiguous because it benefits customers with less means at the
expense of customers with more means.

~~~
gaius
_I mean, you can say the same thing for progressive taxes_

No you can’t, because taxes theoretically at least benefit The People.

------
Overtonwindow
I'm very surprised they're not already doing this. I guess in the future I
will have to use Tor and play around with various exit nodes until I find the
best fare.

~~~
kccqzy
You do realize that at the end you still need to provide your name, address,
and credit card details right?

~~~
hueving
But they can't change the price at that point.

~~~
Overtonwindow
True they can't change the price at that point, but I just tried out for S&G's
and apparently all of the major airlines now block Tor. There goes that idea!

~~~
mirimir
Well, there's no reason to use Tor, because you'll need to identify yourself
before purchasing a ticket. But you can use a VPN service.

------
dzhiurgis
Will we also see dynamic seating? I do not mind paying 20-30% for being taller
and heavier. I will never be able to pay 200-400% more tho for premium or
business class.

~~~
chadlavi
Those of us above about 6'4" are already in this boat. Pay more for the
"economy plusultra" or whatever seats just to get the extra 2-6" of leg room,
or suffer knee pain.

------
aloukissas
I also recommend some of the videos on this topic (this is fantastic channel
overall):

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzB5xtGGsTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzB5xtGGsTc)

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=069y1MpOkQY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=069y1MpOkQY)

------
keymone
I wonder how much of this still applies:
[http://www.ai.mit.edu/courses/6.034f/psets/ps1/airtravel.pdf](http://www.ai.mit.edu/courses/6.034f/psets/ps1/airtravel.pdf)

------
vadimberman
> McBride of PROS said that 11 of the company's airline clients are already
> using its software to generate real-time dynamic offers within direct sales
> channels, including their websites.

So, no changes then? It's just a matter who else will buy their software?

------
scottmsul
Couldn't someone just create a service that spoofs cookies in order to trick
the airlines website into giving the lowest possible price?

~~~
dmitrygr
That would require you to know what their algorithms are. I don't imagine they
will volunteer this information. The rules could be arbitrarily complex. The
bugs in the implementation of those rules doubly so.

------
aloukissas
I wonder how this will affect the algorithms of fare-prediction tools like
hopper.

------
rdiddly
rdiddly meanwhile inching closer to lifelong air-travel boycott

------
ihsw2
Isn't price transparency a basic tenet of free market economics? How does
anyone look at this and think it's in the best interest of consumers?

~~~
ttoinou
No, free markets theories take into account information asymmetries and
principal-agent problem.

I don't believe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_one_price](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_one_price)
to be true in the general case

    
    
      How does anyone look at this and
       think it's in the best interest of consumers?
    

As the article said, discounts for people very sensitive to the price. Some
people might not care about spending 2 % more and want to book their flight
right now, and some others are ok to spend time to look for price 2% cheaper
(+ taking the time to know about the existence of dynamic pricing and
techniques to avoid it)

------
jk2323
Nice guy that I am I am giving you my flight tools selection.

[http://statusmatcher.com/](http://statusmatcher.com/)

[https://bookwithmatrix.com/](https://bookwithmatrix.com/)

[http://www.flightconnections.com/](http://www.flightconnections.com/)

[http://www.cleverlayover.com](http://www.cleverlayover.com)

[https://skiplagged.com](https://skiplagged.com)

[http://opodo.de/](http://opodo.de/)

[https://www.kiwi.com](https://www.kiwi.com)

[http://www.expedia.com](http://www.expedia.com)

[http://www.vayama.com](http://www.vayama.com)

[http://www.mobissimo.com](http://www.mobissimo.com)

[http://www.momondo.com/](http://www.momondo.com/)

[http://www.kayak.com](http://www.kayak.com)

[http://www.swoodoo.com](http://www.swoodoo.com)

[http://www.gotogate.com](http://www.gotogate.com)

[http://www.opodo.de/](http://www.opodo.de/)

[http://www.hipmunk.com/](http://www.hipmunk.com/)

[http://faregeek.com/](http://faregeek.com/)

[http://matrix.itasoftware.com/](http://matrix.itasoftware.com/)

[http://www.skyscanner.net/](http://www.skyscanner.net/)

[http://adioso.com/](http://adioso.com/)

[http://www.secretflying.com](http://www.secretflying.com)

[http://www.fueldumpstrike.com](http://www.fueldumpstrike.com)

[http://www.wheretocredit.com](http://www.wheretocredit.com)

[http://www.dohop.com](http://www.dohop.com)

[http://www.easylow.com](http://www.easylow.com)

Please share nice links/tools.

